# Summer in Breckenridge, CO ?



## riverdees05 (Mar 12, 2012)

What are your suggestions on things to do in Breckenridge in the summer?


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 13, 2012)

Hike, bike, take a tour of Lake Dillon, shop at the outlet mall in Silverthorne.  Coming from Texas, we are just thrilled to be able to do anything outside and not die from the heat  

If you're wanting to go white water rafting, you're going to have to travel a little for that.  Seems like the closest might be an hour or so away.   

There is a fun park on Peak 8 I think that could keep you/kids busy for a good while.  Park at the base & ride the gondola up.  You can ride the gondola up even if you're not doing anything at the fun park.  

Take a little sight seeing trip up Boreas Pass. Catch a show at the Riverwalk Center.  If you're needing down time, there's a neat little ceramic painting studio to create your own art at.    

Have fun, plenty to do!


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, we are willing to drive an hour or two if needed to do somethings.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Mar 13, 2012)

Well in that case....check out the drive thru Rocky Mountain National Park.  Head up to Winter Park/Grand Lake entrance and thru the park to Estes Park.  Definitely a day trip, but definitely worth the scenery & wildlife!  

Also, we've driven over to Vail a couple of times.  Grabbed lunch in their village area, and headed back and rode go karts @ Copper Mountain.  

Again, plenty to do. Breckenridge town is a neat town, too.  Our trips are usually "out and about"  doing stuff. Not a lot of sitting still


----------



## Laurie (Mar 14, 2012)

Drive west over to Glenwood Hot Springs area, within your 2-hr maximum drive. 

Hike up Hanging Lake Trail in the morning - it's a bit steep, but much lower elevation than Breck or Vail:
www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Revi...ing_Lake_Trail-Glenwood_Springs_Colorado.html

Then spend the rest of the day relaxing at the Glenwood Hot Springs pool, my favorite pool in the world so far:
www.hotspringspool.com/x.php?p=thePool

If you don't care to hike, the hot springs pool is still worth the trip. 

Also the Betty Ford Alpine Gardens in Vail:
http://www.bettyfordalpinegardens.org/

And Leadville is an interesting town and a pretty drive:
www.leadville.com


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 16, 2012)

I really like the Breckenridge official website:

http://www.breckenridge.com/planatrip/4-perfect-days/four-perfect-days.aspx

This gives many great ideas. We have been to the Gold mine, bike ride one way to Frisco & bus back, drive to "South Park" historical town as well as many other suggested activities. Breckenridge has many great things to do.


----------



## CatJ114683 (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Glenwood HotSprings pool offers day passes?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 12, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Drive west over to Glenwood Hot Springs area, within your 2-hr maximum drive.
> 
> Hike up Hanging Lake Trail in the morning - it's a bit steep, but much lower elevation than Breck or Vail:
> www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Revi...ing_Lake_Trail-Glenwood_Springs_Colorado.html
> ...



We stayed at MMVL in August 2011 for our anniversary.  I posted links for photographs earlier.  The drive to Glenwood Hot Springs is amazing.  We stopped at the Continental Divide to walk around and take some photos.  We paid about $60 per person to stay in the Hot Springs for as long as we wanted that day.  We brought a picnic basket with use and had a blast.  We also took some time to visit Vail, Avon, and Beaver Creek.  Breckenridge is amazing in the summer.  However, the altitude is high and it took us a day to adjust.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 13, 2012)

CatJ114683 said:


> Does anyone know if the Glenwood HotSprings pool offers day passes?


Yes, here are the rates:
http://www.hotspringspool.com/x.php?p=PoolRates/DailyRates


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 13, 2012)

Via Google Maps from Breckenridge to Glennwood Springs.


96.5 mi, 1 hour 44 mins

In current traffic: 1 hour 48 mins


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 14, 2012)

Two suggestions from me:
1. There is a hiking trail near the Grand Lodge at Peak 7. It is a very scenic hike and can be taken for for up to 10 miles to Frisco.
2. There is a biking trail from the gondola area to Frisco. It follws the river and ends in Frisco. It is mostly down hill so is easy to do. The bike shop provides a shuttle return service in case you do not want to peddle back (uphill).


----------

